# Drug test US immigration?



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello All.

My UK husband is just about to book his medical for his Green card application and I'm wondering if they test for drugs.

We both enjoy a little smoke once in a while but he's thinking of stopping for a month and de-toxting.

Does anyone know if they'll be looking out for drug traces or just for STDs and HIV etc.

Thanks 

Essie


----------



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

I did my medical for the green card in 2010, not sure if they test for drugs but they do get a urine sample. They no longer check for HIV since 2010.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

I did my medical 3 weeks ago in NZ and they didn't collect urine, just blood to run tests on what vaccinations we needed.


----------



## bfremont (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not an expert in the area, but I don't believe they will drug test you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The question is asked on the medical report 
USCIS - I-693, Report of Medical Examination and Vaccination Record


----------



## Amy Lee (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think there will be any test specifically for drug applying green card, one of my friends who takes drug regularly passed the medical exam. Don't worry  




Essie said:


> Hello All.
> 
> My UK husband is just about to book his medical for his Green card application and I'm wondering if they test for drugs.
> 
> ...


----------

